# Bastimentos Red Frog Beach - Anyone??



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Been on the hunt for a pair of these without any success  

Anyone on here have/breed them?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You don't believe in starting with an easy to obtain pum do you? lol

Salt Creek have been available a couple of times, cemetary bastis every now and then briefly, but I've not seen Red Frog Beach at all to be honest. You're probably looking at a trip to Europe if you want an uncommon locality like that one.

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

bah! .. he's such a great looking frog! 

Ok, i didnt realise they were so rare, maybe i'll go for some cristobals or bribri instead


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Both really gorgeous pums bud, as you know I have both morphs. I'm especially fond of my Cristobals, they're so bold, and I've been lucky to get a pair that are excellent parents.

No argument though, Red Frog Beach are gorgeous.

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I guess with pums, you take a gamble on how bold they will be and how good they are as parents etc as it seems to change from frog to frog?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Very very true. There are some morphs that seem to come with a higher chance of been bold etc, however there are no guarantees.

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

are cristobals (in general) known for being bold or a bit shy?


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

Pah you don't want pums anyway.

Terribs are where it's at - right Ade?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Cornish-J said:


> are cristobals (in general) known for being bold or a bit shy?


Their usual rep is as bold frogs, with males that call a LOT. Kroot however has a pair that he rarely ever sees.

My pair are of the very bold ilk, as are their froglets. :2thumb: They're always out and about on show.

Oh and Ant, shaddap, nono frogo may quickly become the greeting we use for you else. :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

pumilios get bold as they get older and especially when there’s a lady about 

I got a pumilio male which was very shy once I added a female came very bold see him all the time now.

There were a pair of red frog beach for sale in Germany recently gone now though. You can just get red bastis which are pretty much the same…


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Why not just try and get your hands on a pair of red Bastis ?
They almost look the same.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

LMAO nonofrogo takes me back:lol2:
Mike stop being cruel:2thumb:
guys am i right in saying you simply can't tell RFB from some of the darkest red cem bastis by looks alone...phenotype?
Nicky do you know how much the RFB sold for ?
Cool aren't they J
Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aw Stu i`m not trying to be cruel.
Red Frog Beach are like hens teeth so the easier option is to get the next best thing.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Cus red cem bastis are oh so common. lol

More common than RFBs though for sure.

Ade


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> LMAO nonofrogo takes me back:lol2:
> Mike stop being cruel:2thumb:
> guys am i right in saying you simply can't tell RFB from some of the darkest red cem bastis by looks alone...phenotype?
> Nicky do you know how much the RFB sold for ?
> ...


yea they certainly are!

richie or dartfrog dont seem to have any basti's atm


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

Idont know how much they went but to be honest i have seen some RFB before and wasnt that impressed if you can get a nice red basti you would be none the wiser.. hopfully i should be getting some soon...


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

FrogNick said:


> Idont know how much they went but to be honest i have seen some RFB before and wasnt that impressed if you can get a nice red basti you would be none the wiser.. hopfully i should be getting some soon...


 
go on...


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

that's it realy.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

you have some tads? or buying some for yourself?


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> you have some tads? or buying some for yourself?



ah buying some for myself.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

arrrr ... rub my nose in it why dont ya!!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

J there is something going on here that is perplexing me,I'm seeing all the above guys Nicky Ade and Mike and Richie and Leon or course all doing well breeding pums which is so cool,they all know my feelings on what they are up too,i've always thought that the cem basti was one of the easier !!!! pum morphs to breed but they just don't seem to be about.Now i know very well that pums are not huge producers but thats the same with all so accordingly demand outstrips supply,so most of the pums available here are Wc or Cf,mind i want to see the actual farm and see how they do it but i can't find one???.So I'm seeing all this success with F1 but whats happening to the F2,and why are their so few cem bastis available when they are meant to be "easier" to breed. I guess the real question here is that whats happening to the F2 when so many of the folks i talk to are doing so well with these awesome frogs,is it simply that the F2 are not breeding,or are we at that crucial stage in our hobby when finally folks have sussed this species so those elusive F2's will follow but the likes of you and i are reliant on the import of Wc,my supposition for this is the absolute scarcity,of the cem basti,so if they are the easier to breed one can only suppose that they for what ever reason are not being imported,ok i have turned down the oppurtunity of them once because of lack of experiance and once because of lack of funds but i wonder why I'm not seeing more advertised
Facinating thread some thoughts please guys oh and cheers for the replys all
to my simple question,J i hope this don't come over as a high jack but i'm pretty sure you will be equally interested
Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

FrogNick said:


> ah buying some for myself.


'grats mate
Stu


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

There will be a few nice pumilios around soon and thats all im saying :whistling2:

Picking up a new one on the weekend in Hamm called Bahia grande, looks very nice










Richie


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

richie.b said:


> There will be a few nice pumilios around soon and thats all im saying :whistling2:
> 
> Picking up a new one on the weekend in Hamm called Bahia grande, looks very nice
> 
> ...


 Gota collect them all don’t you Richie


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

richie.b said:


> There will be a few nice pumilios around soon and thats all im saying :whistling2:
> 
> Picking up a new one on the weekend in Hamm called Bahia grande, looks very nice
> 
> ...


Richie, is it too late to order some from HAMM?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I think a part of the problem with bastis is they just don't seem to come into the country as regularly as say the US, so a smaller number of people have them to begin with. Once folks have them, and other folks know they have them, the offspring are probably ending up on a waiting list, so you don't see them for sale as people have already effectively 'reserved' them.

I do however know that a few people who breed pums put them up for sale quite regularly, like RichieB for one, just not your cem bastis as he doesn't have them yet. Reason been, they all get sold in Europe before Richie can grab some, darned Europeans! lol

There are LOTS of other nice CB pums though been sold, as well as the farmed ones. In time there should be more.

Salt creek seem to be becoming easier to obtain though, and they are gorgeous. I personally just don't want any more red/orange pums. 

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

FrogNick said:


> Gota collect them all don’t you Richie


You know it makes sense Nick, its only a matter of time before the ban comes into force for a few years again 



Cornish-J said:


> Richie, is it too late to order some from
> 
> HAMM?


Sorry j im only picking up preordered pums this time as my supplier has actually sold out and doesnt even have any to put on his table at hamm

A few other things covered firstly from what ive noticed its actually the individual pumilio and not the morph whether its shy or not, example my 2 pairs of bribri are much bolder than my cristobals and my female nancy are much bolder than the males, but i have to say i see my pums everyday without fale except maybe the robalo but all the males will sit on a leaf or branch in full view at sometime in the day and sing and sometimes all at the same time which is pretty noisy even to my old death ears, before you say anything Stu :whistling2:

Talking of Stu, it does seem that wc or cf pumilios in my experience do breed easier plus produce better stronger more colourful young.

And Ades right all the bastis that do come in are being snapped up over in europe at the moment, but ill find some soon im sure :whistling2:

Richie


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> You know it makes sense Nick, its only a matter of time before the ban comes into force for a few years again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2:I'm sure my ears are worse than yours mate,I honestly thought i'd be totally reliant on Shaz to hear tincs call Richie,but i can actually hear them,ha genuinely chuffed,thanks for the info on the bastis guys,i've been wondering why we see so few for a good while now,couldn't work it out.richie any ideas why the Wc breed so much better? and could you elabourate more on the ban you mentioned ,is there some form of cycle operating with some of the south american countries?
thanks again
Stu


----------

